# Make a bike workstand?



## gidon (25 Jan 2011)

Has anyone made one before? I'm after one but they are quite pricey. Have see one on the web - can't find the link now - but the clamping mechanism is very basic. I think that's the trickiest bit.

I'm doing a fair bit of cycling and would quite like stand for easier cleaning and basic servicing. (Anyone recommend a book?)

It may not be something that can be made easily from wood but thought I'd check before parting with over £100 on one.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Jan 2011)

I haven't built one but I don't think it would be so difficult to build out of wood. It would probably take up a bit more space. Do you have a picture of the one you're looking at? I'll bet we could come up with a good version in wood. It would probably look nicer, too.


----------



## gidon (25 Jan 2011)

Hi Dave

It would ideally be collapsible (limited space) but would probably have to settle for not if making myself.

Here you are:

http://www.parktool.com/product/home-me ... r-stand-10







Cheers

Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Jan 2011)

If it was made of wood, would you build it then?


----------



## gidon (25 Jan 2011)

It would depend on how easy it was - time (and skill) are limited!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Jan 2011)

I think it could be fairly simple to build--I'm thinking mostly plywood--but if you have a short time frame to get it built, that might be a problem. It still needs to be drawn as currently it is only in my head.


----------



## gidon (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks Dave but please don't go to any trouble. I think the stand bit it quite do-able but the clamping mechanism and some degree of swivel is going to be tricky.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (25 Jan 2011)

OK. I won't rush to get it done but I might draw it up just for fun. I don't think the clamp would be that difficult to make.


----------



## gidon (25 Jan 2011)

OK thanks Dave!
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## cambournepete (25 Jan 2011)

Richard's bicycle book used to be the bible for home cycle maintenance.
It's so long ago I bought my copy I don't know how up to date that is now.
I think you'd probably get better advice on a cycling forum.


----------



## gidon (25 Jan 2011)

Can't find that one in print Pete - thanks though!

Gone for the Park book:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Park-Tool-B..._1_cc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1295967933&sr=1-1-catcorr
Gets well reviewed - will see.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## jasonB (25 Jan 2011)

I made a very simple bracket that fitted into a bench vice so saving the leg part, It just had a half round channel on the bottom with a simple clamp on the top to retain the bike. It was made from 1" sq steel tube but would not be hard to do with wood. Can probably dig it out if you want a pic.

You just need a bit of height gain so you can work at a comfortable height and enough reach so the pedals don't hit the bench.

J


----------



## bugbear (25 Jan 2011)

gidon":3nmp4hdl said:


> Has anyone made one before? I'm after one but they are quite pricey. Have see one on the web - can't find the link now - but the clamping mechanism is very basic. I think that's the trickiest bit.



Common question on cycling forums (a quick google reveals). The consensus (from skimming a few threads) is that it's rather difficult to make one cheaper than you can buy one.

BugBear


----------



## gidon (26 Jan 2011)

Jason - thanks but need something freestanding.

Bugbear - yes I came to a similiar conclusion. I've gone budget which I may well regret (normally do) and ordered this one:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Raleigh-Folding ... 345&sr=8-3

It is branded under many names - x-tools, bike hand, bike tool but had a good write up here:
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/ ... ro-10-9175

So we'll see. It's even cheaper at Ribble but out of stock .
http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/sp/road-t ... 0000000000

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jan 2011)

I hope that works well for you. It reminds me of those cheap tripods we used to carry in the camera store that wouldn't hold a pocket camera still. I hope this is more rigid than they were.


----------



## gidon (26 Jan 2011)

Thanks Dave! It does get very encouraging reviews - but that's why I've bought from Amazon - their returns procedure is faultless!

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## gidon (26 Jan 2011)

Actually cancelled the Amazon order and went for the Park (PCS-10) one ! Your fault Dave - you got me worried!

Cheers 

Gidon


----------



## spannermonkey (26 Jan 2011)

I use a cheap workmate type bench to service my racing bike the clamps and long base are ideal for my light bike.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (26 Jan 2011)

Sorry, mate. I didn't mean to worry you. I've never seen the thing so I don't know how stable it is. Might be good.

As I said, it just reminds me of those cheap tripods that I wouldn't sell unless someone really wanted to buy them after I tried to talk them out of it.


----------



## gidon (26 Jan 2011)

Dave only kidding - was just the nudge I needed .

Cheers

Gidon


----------

